# Diarrhoea and raw diet



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Well it has been a fun day here, both of mine have had diarrhoea and Harley has been throwing up as well. I have starved them today, but was wondering what to give them tomorrow. I know my vets will recommend cooked chicken or fish with rice, in small portions. My vets aren't a huge fan of the concept of raw feeding, and this is the first time they have had upset tummies since being on this diet. So my question is, will cooked chicken/fish upset them more because they are used to raw? Should I give them a small amount of raw chicken with rice? Or something else entirely? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

How long have they been eating raw and 
what are you feeding ?

Mimi went through something similar shortly
after being on RAW, I feed her some broth 
until her tummy was set then started her
back on chicken and she was fine.

It may be possible that they got into something else.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

They have been on raw for about 6 months now, so I don't think it's a changeover issue. When you say broth, what exactly do you mean? (It's just another word for soup over here!)
I'm fairly sure they must have eaten something they shouldn't have, they aren't ill in themselves, but the diarrhoea still hasn't improved.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

By "broth" I mean chicken broth, which is the 
same as chicken stock.

I think it's really important to make sure they
have plenty of fluids, you can also try canned
pumpkin (not the pie filling ) to help with the
diarrhea.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What is their normal diet? Are you using a pre-made or do it yourself? 

I wouldn't do cooked chicken and rice. A little bit of canned pumpkin would be OK. Not too much as it's used for both constipation and diarrhea. 

I'd go back to plain old raw bone-in chicken. No skin, and fat trimmed off. If you have bone-in chicken breasts there, that would be great. It's easy to digest and the bone will help firm the stool. I'd start them out at half of their normal portion.

I hope they are feeling better soon!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Brodysmom, my instinct was to give them bone-in chicken, but I just wanted another opinion. 
I tried everywhere but couldn't get pumpkin, fresh or canned, people don't really eat it in the UK! We only have them in October for carving rather than eating. So I got butternut squash instead, and pureed it. Bambi is a lot better, Harley not so much. I will have to take him to the vets tomorrow if he isn't better by the morning.
They are on DIY raw, with some pre-made when I have room in the freezer. I just wish my vets would see the benefits, instead of lecturing me on salmonella etc.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Thanks Brodysmom, my instinct was to give them bone-in chicken, but I just wanted another opinion.
> I tried everywhere but couldn't get pumpkin, fresh or canned, people don't really eat it in the UK! We only have them in October for carving rather than eating. So I got butternut squash instead, and pureed it. Bambi is a lot better, Harley not so much. I will have to take him to the vets tomorrow if he isn't better by the morning.
> They are on DIY raw, with some pre-made when I have room in the freezer. I just wish my vets would see the benefits, instead of lecturing me on salmonella etc.


Do you have yams there? That would work for the pumpkin too. If fresh, it would be best to cook them down a bit first then purée.
Hope they are recovering!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We have sweet potatoes, I know they call them yams in some parts of the US, are they what you mean? Proper yams would only be available in big cities in the UK. (Not a huge West African population in rural Somerset LOL)
Do you not think the butternut squash would do the trick then?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think the butternut squash should be fine. All the pumpkin is doing is adding fiber. That is what is helping to solidify the stools. Any high fiber vegetable will do the same thing. Pumpkin is most often recommended just because its easy to find (here at least!) and most dogs like the taste.

Sorry they are still having trouble. Brody had a similar episode a couple of years ago. It took him a good week to get over the loose stools. I know how frustrating and scary it can be so hang in there. 

Be aware that the vet will probably say it's 'bacterial overgrowth'. That's their catch-all phrase for "I don't know what is causing this." He will probably recommend a bland diet (either cooked chicken and rice) or a prescription food. 

You could try a probiotic? Sometimes those help to get everything settled. I would just use one for people, but they have dog formulations. I've heard that they can help repopulate the gut with the good bacteria so that its balanced again. I'd try that if you haven't already.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I'm pleased to say they are both much better today. Stools are still soft, but formed. Both eating tiny portions of chicken/bone three times today and no recurrence of diarrhoea or vomiting. Phew!
So we didn't have to go to the Vets after all, they would blame the raw diet, as always lol. I have tried to get them to explain the benefit of cooked chicken/fish and rice in the past, but all they could come up with was 'it's easy to digest'. I don't think they spend a lot of time learning about nutrition TBH. I have found a new vets that is not too much further away, that claims to advocate 'natural petcare', so I think I will have to give them a try.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great news!!!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> We have sweet potatoes, I know they call them yams in some parts of the US, are they what you mean? Proper yams would only be available in big cities in the UK. (Not a huge West African population in rural Somerset LOL)
> Do you not think the butternut squash would do the trick then?


Sorry for the late reply, my email is messing up & not telling me I have forum reply's 

Yes, yams/sweet potatoes are interchangeable in my reference. But your butternut squash is fine too. You can just find the other canned like pumpkin more easily (& I wasn't sure where you were or what was available).

Glad things are firming up! ottytrain4:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Proper poo today! So happy LOL!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad your dogs seem sorted now :coolwink: Here are a few things I always keep in the house! 

I get tin pumpkin in a local shop (in Surrey/London) but you can get it online!

Libby s 425g Solid Pack 100 Natural Pumpkin A Thanksgiving Essential

Tree Barks Powder for Dogs and Cats - Dorwest


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for the links Cream Chi's, that's really kind of you.


----------

